# Methamphetamine



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

A prelim toxic report was released on Al Govedniks dog Hex indicating the presence of Meth. No report on what type test was used or what type Meth or in what concentrations.
Do any of the medical people or Vets here know how Meth could get into a dogs body by accident?
Some have suggested that the Meth could have been used to kill the dog.
Others that Meth is used by dog fighters to increase aggression?
One person suggested that Meth was used to get semen??
The last post was deleted by the OP
Any comments or input


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> A prelim toxic report was released on Al Govedniks dog Hex indicating the presence of Meth. No report on what type test was used or what type Meth or in what concentrations.
> *Do any of the medical people or Vets here know how Meth could get into a dogs body by accident?*
> Some have suggested that the Meth could have been used to kill the dog.
> Others that Meth is used by dog fighters to increase aggression?
> ...


dog could eat it...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I'm not a vet but just the other day I was watching a documentary and it mentioned preliminary tests designed to indicate the presence of meth will also show a positive reaction if OTC cold medicine, antidepressants and other drugs are in the system, so it certainly does not mean anyone gave that dog meth.

I have to say, I find it to be very questionable judgement that the same person who has beseeched everyone not to jump to conclusions about his dog's death until ALL the facts are in, would publicly release such preliminary information.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I haven't been following the case very closely lately, but potentially if someone threw a stash in a ditch and he ate it somehow? Perhaps if he also somehow inhaled it (like snorting).


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm curious about the laboratory that did the drug screen. I know around here, there's a typical drug screen they do on certain people, and they make a big deal of being an ASCLD lab. I would think a typical place that does necropsies wouldn't normally do a drug screen, so they had to send it out? If so, where to? Purely just curious because I've had a necropsy done on a dog and didn't worry about running a drug screen.

I once failed a pre-employment drug test. Yes, ME. O Way too soon after I had my wisdom teeth removed with resulting infection, dry socket, etc. I listed all the meds I was taking along with the doctor's proof. Not good enough apparently. #-o

Laura


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

So much of this story turned out to have big mis-information issues ..... I'm taking all new developments with a huge grain of salt.

JMO!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> So much of this story turned out to have big mis-information issues ..... I'm taking all new developments with a huge grain of salt.
> 
> JMO!


big time.
:roll:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I had read the police report and autopsy, Sound like a pretty open and shut case of a dog going into the road getting hit by a truck, laying there for awhile and then being discovered. Even a phone call from the driver who hit the dog. Decomposition was consistent with timeline of death to discovery. Injuries consistent with a dog getting hit by a truck. 

I would imagine in light of this new evidence that the police would be obligated to re-open the case. 

Now, I do have my suspicions that someone in this is not telling the truth. For now, I am going to believe none of what I hear, and half of what I see.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Is this the dog that was feared stolen and sold to North Korea?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Is this the dog that was feared stolen and sold to North Korea?


This is the dog that was reported all over the internet and on local TV as being stolen and supposedly a white van was seen on the road or in the driveway or loading up the dog (depending on what version you heard) The dogs body was found in a ditch across the street 12 days later. The owner and his supporters have insisted from the beginning that foul play was involved.
They insist the dogs body wasn't there a week earlier BUT they
don't identify anyone that will state they actually looked in the
exact spot the body was found. I have a hard time seeing where
even if street meth was actually found in the tox report how that changes the necropsy findings that the injuries were consistent with the dog being hit by a truck?
Everyone is still waiting for the complete Toxicology report and for the necropsy to be signed off and for a PI report to be completed.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Interesting. Injuries consistent with, does not necessarily mean; cause of death. Interesting. 

DFrost


----------

